# wheel fitment



## simphmerj (Jul 30, 2002)

i have a b13 ser and i would like to fit a 205 40 17 on it w/ a 38 offset. do you guys know if this will rub anywhere or have any experience with this size ? also, i already searched but didn't find direct answers. stock ride height also

thanks
allan


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

i would say don't do it, just go with 15's or 16's the most.


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

That's my tire size on my 92 SE-R and it does not rub. Not even after a 1.75 drop all around. www.tirerack.com also sells that for the b13 SE-R


----------



## simphmerj (Jul 30, 2002)

Sunny said:


> i would say don't do it, just go with 15's or 16's the most.


i know, but i got a real good deal on these, 400 bones w/ fresh tires


thanks serowner for the info....where'd you get your drop from?

allan


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

simphmerj said:


> i have a b13 ser and i would like to fit a 205 40 17 on it w/ a 38 offset. do you guys know if this will rub anywhere or have any experience with this size ? also, i already searched but didn't find direct answers. stock ride height also
> 
> thanks
> allan


I put 185 60hr14 tires/rims on my 92 B-13, and if I have anyone in the backseat or alot of shit in my trunk, my tires rub over bumps in road. I don't know how your tires will fit without putting in racing springs or spring blocks.
Let me know how it works out, because this is making me nuts.
Johnny


----------



## simphmerj (Jul 30, 2002)

isn't 185 60 14 the OEM size? if they are rubbing because of load, then you prob need new shocks....i have a load of stereo gear in the trunk of mine and you can visually see that the rear sits lower than the front but i have no rubbing problems

allan


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

simphmerj said:


> isn't 185 60 14 the OEM size? if they are rubbing because of load, then you prob need new shocks....i have a load of stereo gear in the trunk of mine and you can visually see that the rear sits lower than the front but i have no rubbing problems
> 
> allan


Hell, no OEM tires look like they cam from my bike. 13 inch, I can't remember the size, but they are skinny! And they only rubbed after I put on the bigger tires, so.....I was thinking of getting stiffer springs, since the shocks are fine. Does anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

185/60/14 works fine on my SE-R. That's OEM size for SE-Rs.


----------



## simphmerj (Jul 30, 2002)

yeah 185 60 14 is the oem size on se-r's. dunno why it's rubbing

allan


----------



## sentaboy (Sep 6, 2003)

*17' will fit*

I have 17' on my sentra and it dosent rub but i aslo had to cut off the coil support out of the back sturt. i also drop the front and rear 1.75" its and ruff ride but it look nice. IF your thinking of putting anything biggerr then 16" wheel on your ride you need and good suspension upgrade.


V-man
1991 sentra with 7 tweens on her


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

simphmerj said:


> yeah 185 60 14 is the oem size on se-r's. dunno why it's rubbing
> 
> allan


Mine is a 92 E, so is it possible they made extra clearance for the ser's over the base models? All the E's of this year that I have seen have the same wheels as mine. When the temp gets above zero, I will check it out more thoroughly and get back. Thanks for the responses, guys.


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

mine right now have 185/60R14 on SE-R rims. with the off-set of these it puts it way close to the shock yet i have never rubbed on the shock, if you,re rubbing in the well its due to bad shocks, mine need replacement too but are not as bad as yours.....yet. stock size on an E is 155/80R13 and is about the same diameter as the SE-R's plus or minus like a hundredth of an inch. a good size for 13s is 175/70 tho.

anyone know the offset for SE-R rims? is it like 42 or something?


----------



## simphmerj (Jul 30, 2002)

oem offset is +38 i believe ....

anybody know the sizes and offsets (if there are multiple sizes) for the oem b14 se-r wheels ?

thanks
allan


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

yo... will 215/40/zr17 fit the sentra b13, 94. Because i got these continental tires that costed a lot of money, and i don't want to throw them away. i keep telling this guy they'll fit but he beleives otherwise. i might keep them myself and get some rims. what size would i get 17x7 or what? Thanks.


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

OddyseusDSM said:


> mine right now have 185/60R14 on SE-R rims. with the off-set of these it puts it way close to the shock yet i have never rubbed on the shock, if you,re rubbing in the well its due to bad shocks, mine need replacement too but are not as bad as yours.....yet. stock size on an E is 155/80R13 and is about the same diameter as the SE-R's plus or minus like a hundredth of an inch. a good size for 13s is 175/70 tho.
> 
> anyone know the offset for SE-R rims? is it like 42 or something?


Thanks, maybe it's the shocks, but I also have american racing aftermarket rims, and looking at ser rims on other cars, mine are noticably wider, even with the same tire size. I'll do more research and let you know.


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

38 on SE-R rims? my 200SX 14" alloys are 38 and the tire is a bit farther from the shock than the SE-R's, and my SE-R's rub as my SX do not. it's weird.

rim width could also be a problem with aftermarket. check and see if you rim size and offset are printed on your rim.


----------

